# All That Twist > Image Corner >  Strange pic

## *Fatima*



----------


## Ash

God!!!

----------


## Roshni

nice sharing,
but I am moving this topic to where it fits well i.e The image corner, okay Thanks.

----------


## Aden

Fatima aap tou dara rahi ho  :Big Grin: 
Kasam say dil ghabra gaya
aur phir Allah ka shukar aada kiya kay ussnay humein perfect insaan banaya

----------


## sunny2006

Allah mauf karay  bohat kauf zada hain fatima app ko dar nahin lagta

----------


## Muzna

Allah muaf rakhay aur sab ko normal insaan bannaay

----------


## *Fatima*

> nice sharing,
> but I am moving this topic to where it fits well i.e The image corner, okay Thanks.


ok thanx :hug1:

----------


## *Fatima*

> Fatima aap tou dara rahi ho 
> Kasam say dil ghabra gaya
> aur phir Allah ka shukar aada kiya kay ussnay humein perfect insaan banaya


lol itna bhi nahi darowni hai

----------


## *Fatima*

> Allah mauf karay  bohat kauf zada hain fatima app ko dar nahin lagta


daar lagta agar wo humare pass hota yetu just pic hai

----------


## *Fatima*

> Allah muaf rakhay aur sab ko normal insaan bannaay


yes ur rit

----------


## manni9

:Embarrassment:

----------


## *Fatima*

lol manni i don think ye sach hai

----------


## asian-kuri

i cant even c it :@

----------


## Endurer

now how is going to buy that?

----------


## Roshni

> God!!!



Ash  would buy it :rolling;  :bg:

----------


## Ash

haan tumhaien gift karnay ke liye, astaghfirullah :s

----------


## ali18

lol dud ~

----------


## chakku

huuh man!! 

scary yar...

!! anyway GOD BLESS ALLL

----------


## Chandni89

Wow!  :Embarrassment:

----------

